# Stacking



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is called "posting" by my breeder, and I was glad when she pointed it out to me. We were able to work on it by really emphasizing stand-stay, even stacking up on the agility table, and rolling a tennis ball about 20 ft in front to get the forward lean at first before being released to get the ball. Then it was easy to put on a command "pose". The other thing is not to place the front legs too far forward creating the problem. I am sure the experts and breeders will have better solutions, but this worked. The crux is the stay. My dog is a little food crazy, so showing her with a bird wing as bait helps her self-control to lean into her stack, but not break it while she is a puppy still. I know her professional handler won't do all this- like tell her poise and use a bird wing- so now we are fading those helpers as she knows her job better.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!!! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Posting" is not the same as "leaning into the stack". Posting is when the dogs front legs are too far forward. It gives the impression of a rocking horse, or an A-frame. 

What you are looking for is the dog to have his legs in the correct position - the rear slightly stretched out without losing angulation) and the front straight down from the shoulder, and the dog then "leaning" slightly forward over the shoulder (but not so much that the dog looks like he'd fall on his nose if not being held up by the lead). It gives the impression of altertness. The first photo shows posting (not extreme, but it doesn't take much to throw off the entire dog) and the second is correct.
I teach it on the table. Stack the dog on the table and set the front feet right at the edge, and use bait to get him to reach over his shoulder. You can use the bait to get him to lift the head, arch the neck, and reach over the shoulder. Praise him, adjust feet as needed, tell him stay as needed. He'll learn it quickly. Then move to the floor, using the edge of the mat as you did the edge of the table. Then start working it while standing well in front of the dog, towards the end of the lead in the free stack. We teach them to catch the bait. Works well.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Could someone include a photo of a properly stacked golden? It would be nice to see that reference on this thread as I am working on this as well.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

To find properly stacked Goldens... You can look at breeder websites. Kelore, Thornelea, etc...


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Pointgold for the clarification!!!! I think Hazel tends to naturally post...I will get her on the grooming table for some practice!! Thanks again for the tips everyone!


----------

